# Info / Input Appreciated - Re Interior Lighting



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Info / Input Appreciated - Re Interior Lighting 

Hi,

We have been sorting out for the past few weeks our new to us Motorhome. 

One thing I have not yet sorted is to do with the Lighting. This is our first A Class Van, and I have discovered that when we open either the Cab or Hab Doors in the dark, there are no automatically illuminating lights to light the way.

Do any of you have any suggestions as to our best work-around for this, I have thought about remote battery powered push type LED lighting but I would prefer something a little more permanent.

It has its own remote for the Central Locking which operates the Hab / Cab doors. I am thinking is there a way I can use this to illuminate the Cab / Hab for a minute to allow us to then put the lighting on fully. But I have not as of yet, come up with a real solution.

ANY Help / Info / Input would be very much appreciated.

CHEERS


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Are there no courtesy lights in the roof of the cab as per a regular car / van?

If not then the wiring may still remain and could be tapped into via the fuse box.

On my folks new Autotrail this also powers an interior and exterior light to allow illuminated entry.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Info / Input Appreciated - Re Interior Lighting
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Hi

I use these - have one mounted by the habitation door which also helps when I have to use the loo during the night*:

http://www.johnlewis.com/231306634/Product.aspx

they are PIR activated, can be set to 30 sec or 60 sec and I use them for all sorts of locations in and around the house as well as the one in the 'van.

* EDIT: for the avoidance of doubt, I don't wee out of the hab door! Our onboard loo is at the back, opposite the hab door, so the light positioned there also stops me stumbling about in the dark, without waking Mrs B as it's not shining directly in the sleeping area. Hope that's clear! :?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, THANKS for the replies.

Addie, there are no courtesy lights in the Cab as it is an A Class, the roof is actually the base of the bed which lowers down. There are 2 lights built into this which I have thought of trying to utilise, but I am unsure how I would wire a live to them activated by a door switch as I don't want to interfere with the wiring that activates the circuit from the Control panel.

Roger, won't they activate all the time when driving if they are in the Cab area (unless of course you switch them on and off before each journey)? I did consider if there is a way I could perhaps use a pir that would switch the lighting circuit on, on the main control panel. But again, I am unsure of the possibility / implications of this. I would however prefer a permanent solution (battery free). I could of course wire a new light separate to the existing lights and wire this to a pir.

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Can I ask one of the resident 12v gurus.

Lets say there is already a light that exists above the Hab Door, that is wired into the Van as standard via the Control Panel. The 12v becomes active to the light when the Control Panel switch for the circuit is operated.

Could I wire a separately fed 12v to this circuit (say via breaking into the 12v wire somewhere between the lamp and the control unit)? Would this be a hazard if the control unit switch was operated at the same time (thus also sending 12v down the cable)?

CHEERS


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Roger, won't they activate all the time when driving if they are in the Cab area (unless of course you switch them on and off before each journey)?
> CHEERS


Good find Roger, here's a review from Amazon
looks like you can switch them off when not required, and also have a day/night sensor

--------
Very Well designed and useful product. It attaches easily to the wall with a sticky metal plate provided or a screw. It has a movement sensor and a day/night sensor so that it doesn't come on during the day- though my only criticism is that it sometimes comes on during the day if the weather is quite dull. It can be set to stay on for 10 seconds, 60 seconds or on or off permanently. Good at night as you don't have to try and find light switches and not too dazzlingly bright if you've just got up in the dark.--------------


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

The Nightlux unit does have a light level sensor so wouldn't come on in daylight. Unfortunately, the off function is one of the positions on the "OFF-10 sec - 30 sec- ON" slider switch which is situated inside the battery cover, so not easily accessible . However the unit comes with a self-adhesive magnetic mounting disk, so can easily be removed and stowed away in, say, the glovebox when driving at night so it doesn't sense movement and come on when not wanted.

I also use the following units over the beds and over the sink for use when we're off hookup for several nights. Even though I have changed most of the fixed lights to LED's it saves drain on the hab battery and I buy AAAs in bulk for pennies:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Osram-stixx-Multi-direction-mobile/dp/B002LARP9Q/ref=pd_bxgy_light_img_c

This unit can mount in the base either parallel or perpendicular, the latter good for reading and it can also be used as a hand-held light. It has a simple push button on-off switch on one end - but no PIR of course.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Roger,

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone confirm if the wiring as above would interfere in any way with the 12v system and that it is safe to wire that way? (I should know myself, but I'm drawing a blank at the mo).

CHEERS


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you Roger.

Just ordered two of them.

If the batteries last anywhere near the claimed 25,000 hours I shall not worry about it coming on occasionally if it's a dull day. :roll: 

Should work perfectly for the hab door and for those other visits that most wrinkly old codgers have to make . . . three times per night!! 8O :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Zeb,

I think the claim of 25,000 hours is for the life of the bulb not the battery.

Anyone take a look at the 12v diagram PLEASE?

Cheers


----------



## mattt (Jul 16, 2011)

Dont know what motorhome you have but I have a similar problem with my Frankia albeit there are courtesy lights as you describe under the front bed but they have an intermittent fault. Perhaps you have a similar problem, if you open the front door slowly and quietly you may hear the switch activating inside the door. I plan to lift the mattress tomorrow to check the wiring.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Going back to the wiring diagram, this will work fine providing you wire the PIR from the same system as the control panel light switches (i.e. from something on the HAB side of the 12v system that is always-on when the HAB 12v power is on, NOT from the vehicle 12v)....and also assuming you can find a PIR with those connections - I'd be interested myself in where you can get them. Make sure the PIR can handle the wattage of the light.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Mark993 said:


> Going back to the wiring diagram, this will work fine providing you wire the PIR from the same system as the control panel light switches (i.e. from something on the HAB side of the 12v system that is always-on when the HAB 12v power is on, NOT from the vehicle 12v)....and also assuming you can find a PIR with those connections - I'd be interested myself in where you can get them. Make sure the PIR can handle the wattage of the light.


Hi,

My main concern is how the Control Panel is likely to react to:

a) 12v coming back towards a switch that is actually switched off.

b) as above, but also with 12v coming out when the switch is on (I can;t see a problem with this part, but I'm not 100%)

CHEERS


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

you could wire one of these in to a light.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-Multi...30592189039?pt=UK_Gadgets&hash=item1e67e6aa6f

or wilko do a simple battery pir light for £6..


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Another option is to get an rf remote for ur control panel.
im running a sargent ec200 ,from memory it was around £30 for the remote pack option with terminated simple plug in connectors.
Can turn main control panel on and off handy for heating and switching all lights off for bed.Also switches the aux circuit which at the moment is a light above the hab door,but will eventually will be led smd lighting strips under cuboards etc.
What control panel are u running ?


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I wonder if you can get an extra switch, like we have in our homes for lights which you can turn on either at the bottom or the top of the stairs?

I don't have an A Class, so when I get in via the cab doors, the usual light above the driving mirror comes on, ditto when I arrive and take the key out of the ignition.

But for entering via the side door, basically the light switches are by the door, so it's easy to turn them on without them having to come on automatically.

I can imagine that if you ran a wire from one of the main light switches to somewhere near the driving wheel, and having it like a stair light switch, then you'd be able to turn the light on manually when you get in, or when you turn off the engine having stopped driving.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

VEEBUG74 said:


> Another option is to get an rf remote for ur control panel.
> im running a sargent ec200 ,from memory it was around £30 for the remote pack option with terminated simple plug in connectors.
> Can turn main control panel on and off handy for heating and switching all lights off for bed.Also switches the aux circuit which at the moment is a light above the hab door,but will eventually will be led smd lighting strips under cuboards etc.
> What control panel are u running ?


Hi,

This would be the answer, but I have researched it over the Xmas break and haven't found anything to say there is a remote option. I am praying that there is, as that will be the best solution.

It is a Nordeletronicca NE 182.

THANKS FOR ALL THE REPLIES.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Spoke to Stellings & Delta Components today, these pointed me in the direction of nordelettronica.it who tell me that there is no option for remote control on this panel. So I am still looking for the best solution if any of you have a good one.

Thanks


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-4-Cha...s=63&clkid=5392756420393967668#ht_2920wt_1037

One of the above will enable u to switch x4 items.
Im going to when mine arrives.
1 send step in and out ,saves reaching inside for switch.
2 switch awning light handy for approaching van etc at night.
3 switch interior led bulbed spotlights,again saving fumbling for switch
4 switch electric plinth heater on and off ,handy for bedtime etc.

there are 12 channel ones,could do electric blanket,locker lights,underfloor tube heaters etc,etc


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good idea Roger

My van has a night light fixed on the steps to the bed which is a full light when switched one way and a blue subdued light the other

problem is we never can remember which way it switches except by trial and error!!!! not the best format in the middle of the night

Thanks

Aldra


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

VEEBUG74 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-4-Channel-RF-Wireless-Remote-Control-Switch-Receiver-Controller-k-/170742845469?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5392756420393967668#ht_2920wt_1037
> 
> One of the above will enable u to switch x4 items.
> Im going to when mine arrives.
> ...


Hi,

Thanks again for the heads-up.

I would be confident wiring that into most things, and I wouldn't have any issues with soldering it into a circuit board. But I would be apprehensive about doing it onto the Control Panel circuit board. My main concern being the cost and lack of availability of a replacement if it damaged it.

Thanks again for the further info.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

One should realise that lighting and other van circuits are not as simple as they once were.

The operation of a light switch often just sends a message to a microprocessor to turn the lights on or at the very least the control panel has to be switched on allow the microprocessor to enable the lighting circuits.

So it could easily be that your light switch has no 12V positive supply.

The devil will be in the detail which may be the reason you won't get a response to your post with the diagram.

You might be interested in skimming through this thread >complicated electrics<


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hows about finding a permanent live ,from the cab area cigarette lighter etc .
Avoids the leisure batterys and control panel,using 12v vehicle battery.
U can use the rf remote to switch the live to an additional led light.
doing it this way enables u to have a remote control light for at night as well,even with the control panel off.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Just to put the thread to bed. I went the "easy route" and went for remote spots (thanks for all ideas guys).

I went for these http://www.baratabarata.co.uk/buy/lumen-wireless-led-spotlights-with-remote-control-3-pack-28904

If any one else is in the market for them, they have them in Costco in packs of 3, with remote, and 12 batteries for £12.49 (ex vat).

Initial impressions I am very happy with them (if they don't eat batteries).

CHEERS


----------

